# Woo Hoooooo!!



## Raindancer (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the help guys. Got my games up and running thanks to the installation of Microsoft VM. 
Had to disable the Java plug-in, the two aren't compatible together.
Now if only I can remember how to clear the Temporary Internet Files, I'll be rocking, lol.



Make someone's day ... Give 'em a cheesy grin!


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

to clear "Temporary Internet Files", "History", and "Cookies" simply do the following:

1. *Open Internet Explorer*
2. *tools*
3. *internet options*
4. *You will see Delete Cookies, Detete Files* (clears Temporary Internet Files), *and Clear history.*
5. *After you are done, click ok*


----------



## Raindancer (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry, I was joking. I clear the cache every day, always have done. Don't keep anything longer than 1 day in History files, anything I want to keep I save to Favourites.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

i clear mine atleast 10 times a day.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Yeah, well I clear mine 100 times a day. So I win

I also use Internet Sweeper Pro, which cleans up all those sorts of files that waste space.


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

wonder what sites they have been visiting to do that much cleaning


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

> wonder what sites they have been visiting to do that much cleaning


Maybe Tony Blair's homepage ??

Format your drive just to be sure


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

its not WHAT sites, it's HOW many sites. Very site puts sh*t on your PC...


----------



## Beano (Dec 15, 2002)

I have a question regarding this temporary internet files delete. I delete cookies, files, and clear history from time to time, but still find a TON of internet files and images/websites visited junk here:

C:/Windows/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5

And I do mean a TON of junk, dating all the way back to the first day I went online. I have to manually delete this stuff in Windows Explorer.

Any comments/suggestions, etc.?


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

I never clear mine unless I'm having problems connecting to a site.

Does your paranoia extend beyond temporary internet files? I assume you own a paper shredder and destroy everything with your name on it. You're far more likely to have your identity stolen through your trash than having anything bad happen due to *legal* web surfing temp files.


----------



## Beano (Dec 15, 2002)

"Does your paranoia extend beyond temporary internet files? I assume you own a paper shredder and destroy everything with your name on it."

It's not paranoia...if you read the other posts in the thread you will see that I'm not the only one who manages all the clutter sites put on your pc. Your insults - the paper shredder comment and legal sites visited - do not sit well with me. I wouldn't openly insult anyone who has posted to this board, so refrain from it as well or simply refrain from exhibiting your lack of tact.

No buddy, I don't own a paper shredder. I clear unneccessary garbage from my pc, and since you proudly state that you never do, someday it will catch up to you. Your insinuations were communicated in very poor taste.


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

Why would you (or anyone) regularly delete temporary internet files? I assumed it was due to paranoia. Since you're not paranoid, why delete them? Do you experience a performance boost?

What, exactly, will catch up with me? I haven't visited any sites I wouldn't want anyone to know about. I haven't practiced regular dumping of temp files in many, many years. What's the worst that can happen if I never do?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Your hard drive fills up, slows down the computer & internet access, tracking cookies are left all over, the temp files fragment and a defrag takes even longer, stuff like that


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

The hard drive can't fill up if you've set a reasonble size limit for temporary internet files. I keep mine under 20MB.

I have a broadband connection, so it's plenty fast. I've never experienced a slow-down due to temporary internet files. 

If I don't defrag, why would I care how long it takes? If I feel the need to defrag, it can take up to 8 hours while I sleep.

Any other reasons?


----------



## Beano (Dec 15, 2002)

I didn't say I regularly delete them. I do it from time to time, i.e. every few months or so. I see no improvement in performance, no. I also see no reason to leave this unneccessary clutter on my hard drive, be it 1mb or 500mb. 

You seem fixated on the illegal site issue here. I don't visit any sites that I care to hide from anyone either. Just because I want to clear temp files from time to time doesn't make me paranoid or "sinister"! If you really want to delve into this topic of paranoia, reply to the people that use software to clear every bit of their internet activities or the folks that format their hard drives every couple of months. That may be classified closer to the "paranoia" you mentioned.

I would be curious as to how much space on your hard drive is occupied by your temp files. If you haven't cleared it for years and years, you might be surprised at how much garbage is there, and my question (devil's advocate to yours!) is why not delete it?


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

Beano, it appears you didn't read my entire post. Read it agian, and you'll see how much space the files are taking up. I don't concern myself with 20MB on a 60GB drive.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Not defragging also makes everything slower and causes errors and BSODs occasionally.
I suppose you don't scandisk either, and have cross linked files and errors on your drive.


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

My computer runs like it did the day I installed it over a year ago. No slow-downs. I don't run scandisk either. I've never had a BSOD or any other program error.


----------



## Beano (Dec 15, 2002)

This is obviously a matter of personal choice. I defrag regularly and recommend it to all. This without question improves performance. I also am amazed at the amount of clutter that builds up over time on a computer. Not just temp internet files (as you mentioned you can set a size limit in your options), but Windows temp files. A substantial amount of crap can accumulate there. No need to keep it on the hard drive IMHO. Microsoft included the temp internet deletion tabs for a reason, and I doubt it was to cover up sinister browsing habits.


----------



## Beano (Dec 15, 2002)

If you have been using this computer for over a year and have never had a freeze or crash, I'd like to offer you my heartfelt congrats! Hope this wasn't the kiss of death!


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

Deleting temporary internet files is a great troubleshooting step. I recommend people do it if they're having problem accessing a site. 

Defragging usually only improves performance if you've installed / uninstalled software, deleted a large amount of files, applied a lot of updates, or are experiencing reduced performance.


----------



## Beano (Dec 15, 2002)

Agreed. Installing software and deleting certain files is a fairly common occurence for me personally, therefore I defrag regularly.


----------

